# Fragging Tool Kit. What do you really need?



## manmadecorals

As some of you know already, I'm currently transitioning out of the freshwater scene and fully immersing myself into saltwater. Jaysan has implanted in my head the idea of starting a frag tank. But at the start of it all, I just couldn't get myself to let go of my last and final freshwater masterpiece. After a visit from Kooka, everything changed. Immediately after, i posted the tear down of my 16gal freshwater and ready to turn that baby into a frag tank so that i can start up on a nice collection of corals. 

Now onto the main reason for this thread. I am new to fragging and I've been doing as much research as possible regarding fragging corals. Unfortunately i haven't been able to find any information on what i will truly require for fragging all type of corals. BRS sells all kind of fragging kits that range from $25 to $127. EcoTech Fragging Kit has had great reviews in terms of quality tools. The problem is, I went through the same issue with Freshwater Plant tools, ended up with many tools i never used or even touched for that matter and would like to avoid the same mistake.

So... My question is: "What tool kit would you recommend and what tool(s) is/are the most important one to have?

Any help will be greatly appreciated and the most helpful ones will get a +1 for reputation 

Thanks!

Manhtu


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I have the Ecotech Prop Kit and all I use are the plugs, glue, scissors and bone crushers. I don't really use the tweezers or clampy thingy lol.

One thing I would recommend that you can purchase from a medical supply store is a scalpel.

Either then that a dremel or gryphon wet band saw


----------



## fury165

Basically it comes down to approach...a neurosurgeon or a medieval barber 

You need something for heavy work like breaking apart large pieces of rock the corals are on. Some folks use a chisel or screwdriver and bone cutters  I prefer to use a coral saw but you can use dremels, tile saws etc.

Next set of tools are for fine work and manipulation - things like tweezers, scalpels, dental picks fall into this category. The frag saws are great for this purpose too.

This looks like a great place to start. http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-coral-propagation-kit-deluxe.html as well as the EcoTech frag kit even though it doesn't have scalpels. You can pick up fixed blade scalpel at Active Surplus for under 4 dollars.

You can start with a basic toolkit and see what needs to be added later.


----------



## des

Hey manhtu,

I think we both started our salt tank the same time. Already, you're moving on to a frag tank! Yikes... 

I'm following you around and learning as well.


----------



## manmadecorals

des said:


> Hey manhtu,
> 
> I think we both started our salt tank the same time. Already, you're moving on to a frag tank! Yikes...
> 
> I'm following you around and learning as well.


 As they say, " Go Big or Go Home" 

No worries! I'm glad that all my research and inquiries is benefiting others as well, so piggyback on the learning train all you want  Besides, I'm doing the same thing on other other members here as well  

What goes around comes around right?


----------



## Kooka

manhtu said:


> After a visit from Kooka, everything changed. Immediately after, i posted the tear down of my 16gal freshwater and ready to turn that baby into a frag tank so that i can start up on a nice collection of corals.


Oh no, what have I done... LOL!

What will you be planning on fragging? If you plan on starting with zoas and palythoa, I recommend getting a good bone-cutter tool and a scalpel. The bone cutter will allow you to break up bigger colonies of z's and p's growing on liverock fairly easily. Boston Aqua Farms makes really good bone-cutters that are quality-made. http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Boston-Aqua-Farms-Stony-Coral-Cutters.html They stay sharp and don't rust as easily since they are titanium coated. They are also perfect for fragging SPS branches. You can find scalpels in any medical supply store; I bought mine in Home Depot and it came with several spare Japanese blades.

For LPS corals like torches and hammers, I use a hammer and chisel. You run the risk of breaking the coral heads if you aren't careful though, but it's worked out for me so far. Other LPS like acans, chalices, etc... are a little harder to frag and a wet band saw usually is required to make a clean cut in between polyps. I would highly recommend one if you have the funds, but in your case I doubt it would be necessary.

Of course you'll also need frag plugs and glue, both of which you can order online or on eBay. You can get cheap cyanoacrylate superglue in Dollarama, or you can find good deals on the Loc-tite brand superglue on eBay. All-in, you shouldn't have to spend more than $60 on everything, depending on how many frag plugs and glue tubes you buy. Anything else you might need like tweezers, towels, sponges, cutting boards etc... you can buy at the dollar store.


----------



## liz

Princess auto is also good for stainless steel tools like tweezers and maybe a scalpel?


----------



## Flexin5

my favourite tool and most used is a pair of toe nail clippers...lol


----------



## liz

Flexin5 said:


> my favourite tool and most used is a pair of toe nail clippers...lol


Me too!! lol

Cheap - buy them at winners.


----------



## Bayinaung

Flexin5 said:


> my favourite tool and most used is a pair of toe nail clippers...lol


WOA.. how big is dat!


----------



## 50seven

My favourite tools would be:

-Gel super glue (tubes from Dollarama or a big bottle of 2P-10 cyanoacrylate that I've borrowed out of my shop)

-My Irwin utility knife with removable blades

Favourite because I use them the most and because they serve me in other areas as well.

Other honourable mentions:

-1"x1" mosaic tumbled travertine tile. A $10 12x12 sheet gives me 144 frag plugs of pure limestone, already cut in nice little squares with lots of porous holes.

-Home Depot's epoxy "Fix-It Stick". Great for assembling rockwork, attaching frags to rocks, and attaching hard coral frags to plugs


----------



## J_T

Call frag cave, tell him you need frag discs. Then get a pair of those nail clippers (spend some money on better stainless steel ones. Less rust) and the find a scalpel.everything else is personal choice. 

I have a few chisels for chipping rock under soft corals. 

Hammer for quick and dirty work.

I'll find a picture of my full kit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis

@ Manhtu

Wait you just started a salt tank and it's not even mature yet and your already thinking about doing a frag tank???

I can't judge because I'm in the same boat as you but I already did... a rare 10g long 24x12x8 that I detrimmed and painted black on back and bottom. Still a work in progress of course.










@50seven

Hmm thanks for the tiles tip, I was at someone house to get some frags and I saw him using this, but his frag tank has a lot of algae. I'm not sure if it's something he did or maybe using these are leaching phosphates that causes the algae, Did you ever get crazy algae from using this. Also where did you get it from, I'm assuming home depot?. I'm currently using Alex's Frag disk and they are pretty nice to work with.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/tumbled-ivory-travertine-mosaics-1-inch-x-1-inch/921399

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/2-in-x-2-in-tumbled-chiaro-travertine-mosaics/906327


----------



## 50seven

J_T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jon, where's your beer? I don't see it there on the table... 



coldmantis said:


> @50seven
> 
> Hmm thanks for the tiles tip, I was at someone house to get some frags and I saw him using this, but his frag tank has a lot of algae. I'm not sure if it's something he did or maybe using these are leaching phosphates that causes the algae, Did you ever get crazy algae from using this. Also where did you get it from, I'm assuming home depot?. I'm currently using Alex's Frag disk and they are pretty nice to work with.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/tumbled-ivory-travertine-mosaics-1-inch-x-1-inch/921399


The first link is the one. It says special order, but I just took it off the shelf, so it obviously was in stock. But maybe it was at Lowes? But that's the product.

Could it leach phosphates? I guess that's possible, but it's doubtful. It's pure limestone, which used to be a prehistoric coral reef like all the other LR we use. If it did leach back trace amounts, a healthy system would be able to balance it out. I had no such problems.


----------



## J_T

In my hand of course! I am a responsible drinker. I'd never leave it unattended!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals

liz said:


> Me too!! lol
> 
> Cheap - buy them at winners.


Sure they are cheap, but are they built to last?

...will they rust is what i'm really asking


----------



## george

*Arsenal*



J_T said:


>


Jon, a surgeon will blush at your arsenal of stuff for fragging.


----------



## fesso clown

Here's my favorite fragging tool:









I practice fragging:


----------



## manmadecorals

ok so from what I'm gathering:

Stainless Steel Toe Nail Clippers/Bone Cutters 
Scalpel 
Tweezers
Chisel
Hammer 
Cutting Board
Instant Gel Glue
Frag Plugs


----------



## J_T

I dip mine after cutting. Iodine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals

well... this sucks... i just found out that Reefsupplies.ca is 10min away from my mom's house and i was just there last weekend...

damn...


----------



## thmh

manhtu said:


> ok so from what I'm gathering:
> 
> Stainless Steel Toe Nail Clippers/Bone Cutters
> Scalpel
> Tweezers
> Chisel
> Hammer
> Cutting Board
> Instant Gel Glue
> Frag Plugs


check out the ecotech frag pack , it has everything you need with a nice box if you like i get one for you.


----------



## manmadecorals

thmh said:


> check out the ecotech frag pack , it has everything you need with a nice box if you like i get one for you.


I have seen the box set at Canada Corals, but $100 seems a little steep for a few tools.

Considering i already have a cutting board with a slide out steel compartment, forceps, a hammer, and instant glue. I would only need a bone cutter, a scalpel and a chisel


----------



## Mikeylikes

J_T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG !!! That is so intimidating. Makes you kinda look like Hannibal Lecter  I like it !


----------



## manmadecorals

what is in the case on the top right corner of the picture?


----------



## coldmantis

manhtu said:


> what is in the case on the top right corner of the picture?


Looks like a dremel to me

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 50seven

Don't forget, if you are fragging zoanthids and/or palythoas, *you need to be wearing rubber/latex gloves and wear eye protection!* They secrete poisons that can kill you.


----------



## badmedicine

I have a styrofoam lid, DREMEL with cutting discs, Kocher forceps, mosquito forceps a few tupperware containers and Lugol's solution. Blueline purple coral glue is great CA glue that reacts slow in air but near instant under water. As for discs, I usually break up some rock with hammer and chisel so that if the frag goes into the display tank it will blend in better.


----------



## liz

manhtu said:


> Sure they are cheap, but are they built to last?
> 
> ...will they rust is what i'm really asking


They are stainless steel and I have had mine for about 5 years. You get them in the beauty section of Winners. My toe nail(frag nippers) trimmers were made in France. I think you can get pretty good quality at winners at a discount price.

Oh, no they do not rust.


----------



## badmedicine

I agree on the rubber gloves/eye protection. I have worked on my tank without gloves and regretted it the next day. My son went snorkelling in Bermuda and got tagged by a brain coral-left a nice scar on his leg for awhile.


----------



## manmadecorals

Gloves and eye wear. Noted!

Also, anyone used the Ecotech Frags? I'm thinking of grabbing some.


----------



## fury165

Good lighting is also important.. I find that when fragging under normal room light I have a hard time seeing what i want to cut. I have been using a coral flashlight to see properly, I tape it to my inland saw but looking for a gooseneck clamp so. I can move it around. 

As for the EcoTech frag plugs, I have been waiting for them to come in  I like them since they are smaller and their colours will blend in nicely into my DT. Pricier than regular plugs, but I only plan on using them for pieces going into my DT


----------



## manmadecorals

Canada Corals has some


----------



## fury165

manhtu said:


> Canada Corals has them


Yup I know


----------



## manmadecorals

I'm also debating on getting a bag of mixed colors...$.70 cents per plug is what is killing me though...


----------



## Bayinaung

hey what about garden pruners? they'd work.


----------



## liz

Bayinaung said:


> hey what about garden pruners? they'd work.


Believe it or not they will rust - I know as I am a gardener too.


----------



## Bayinaung

liz said:


> Believe it or not they will rust - I know as I am a gardener too.


Ok. so where do I get these large toenail clippers? are they as big as garden clippers? only ever seen small ones. don't know if that's enough for say, big SPS stags


----------



## liz

You can try a drug store? But I think you are looking at the ones that come in frag kits, etc. I think BRS sells some? Canada Corals might too?


----------



## Bayinaung

ok. I guess you're saying toe nail clippers are not big enough to cut those big stags that are as thick as a thumb or a toe. lol. BRS has a pretty good kit for $25 (out of stock atm) and it includes a 7" bone cutter.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-coral-propagation-kit-standard.html

dr fosters has 8" bone cutters for $20. I think I'll go that direction instead of buying shears, toe nails etc.

small stuff is easy to do with the tools around the house. it's the big stuff that gets challenging.


----------



## fury165

Seeing That i pulled this out today, I thought I'd snap a pic of how. I roll


----------



## Bayinaung

fury165 said:


> Seeing That i pulled this out today, I thought I'd snap a pic of how. I roll


OMG! this dude's gone pro! damn how r u gonna recoup cost of all that!


----------



## Bayinaung

fury, I notice u only got a puny bone cutter... if you go pro u gotta go with 8" plus man. better yet, go this direction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Bonsai-concave-cutter-Koyo-Made-in-Japan-/221371428994


----------



## fury165

Bayinaung said:


> fury, I notice u only got a puny bone cutter... if you go pro u gotta go with 8" plus man. better yet, go this direction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Bonsai-concave-cutter-Koyo-Made-in-Japan-/221371428994


No, I have a bigger one not in the picture in anycase that is where the frag saw comes into play - cuts through anything like butter. The one in the picture is capable of snapping off the bottom of frag plugs.


----------



## fury165

Here it is on the left, I rarely have to use it and it has cut everything I needed so far....you can keep that one you posted the link for castrating bulls thanks .










Here are some of my other tools










A lot of these tools were acquired by regularly raiding my wife's surplus tools and supplies - so I only had to buy the coral specific items. Then again, I've had to buy her shoes and purses to compensate her lol.


----------



## J_T

I have a couple dental tools that have broken, and no longer have a connection to get more... I know who I need to buy a drink...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*supplies*

hey fury where the hek do u guys get that stuff man ,maybe u guys can post where u pick up this stuff , I chked out that kinder supply place but not open on sats closes at 1 .
fury u look set up man ...


----------



## Greg_o

Very interested to hear where the dental tools and the 'project holder clamp with a magnifying glass thingy' came from.


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> hey fury where the hek do u guys get that stuff man ,maybe u guys can post where u pick up this stuff , I chked out that kinder supply place but not open on sats closes at 1 .
> fury u look set up man ...





Greg_o said:


> Very interested to hear where the dental tools and the 'project holder clamp with a magnifying glass thingy' came from.


Those dental tools are from my wife's kits ( she is a part-time Dental Hygienist.) Well the ones she doesn't use any more. Not cheap, I believe the full set cassettes with tools runs ~$3000.00. You can find basic kits with the probes, explorers, mirror and cotton plier on Kijiji, but even the cheap ones are a few hundred for one used Casette. I can ask my wife if she knows anyone with the less expensive kits for sale if you guys are interested

As for the clamp holder, that is just a solder station  I bought mine from active surplus for around 15.00 but I see kidder.ca has it for half that 
http://kidder.ca/education/tools/helping-hands-solder-station-cat-80-4852-00.html.


----------



## Bayinaung

fury165 said:


> Those dental tools are from my wife's kits ( she is a part-time Dental Hygienist.)


I'm not sure what I'm more impressed with... his tools or that he bagged a dental hygienist.


----------



## fury165

tom g said:


> hey fury where the hek do u guys get that stuff man ,maybe u guys can post where u pick up this stuff


Hey I like that idea Tom. Here is one that I really like as it helps me keep organized. Picked these up from Walmart for 7.xx!  the plastic is very heavy duty and the lids click into the bases. i put food in the small ones - keeps the big pots of foods fresher than opening it all the time. Also cut up mysis in chunks and store them in the freezer. The big ones are great for frag plugs et al.


----------



## Bayinaung

50seven said:


> Jon, where's your beer? I don't see it there on the table...
> 
> The first link is the one. It says special order, but I just took it off the shelf, so it obviously was in stock. But maybe it was at Lowes? But that's the product.
> 
> Could it leach phosphates? I guess that's possible, but it's doubtful. It's pure limestone, which used to be a prehistoric coral reef like all the other LR we use. If it did leach back trace amounts, a healthy system would be able to balance it out. I had no such problems.


gotta give props to 57 for this. I checked out the travertine and heck yeah its LR cut into squares. lots of holes and stuff. it won't make a good floor tile, but great as a plug. freakin awesome find dude.


----------



## coldmantis

Bayinaung said:


> gotta give props to 57 for this. I checked out the travertine and heck yeah its LR cut into squares. lots of holes and stuff. it won't make a good floor tile, but great as a plug. freakin awesome find dude.


Did you actually find the 1x1 squares? I can only find the 2x2 squares

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## altcharacter

If you need tiles cut just give me a shout. I have all the tools still from when I use to be a tilesetter


----------



## 50seven

Did you try Lowes? I think that's where I found them...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldmantis

50seven said:


> Did you try Lowes? I think that's where I found them...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


HD, Lowes, Rona. Nada

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 50seven

Then try a tile shop like Olympia, Ceramic Tile World, Ontario Tile, etc. Walk in and tell them what you're after and they might have a couple sheets hanging around in the back. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bayinaung

coldmantis said:


> Did you actually find the 1x1 squares? I can only find the 2x2 squares
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


Hd site gives u location of the stock. One i went into had 2x2. Also 1x1 but had granite mixed in some. So i just got the 2x2 for $9. Lime is easy 2 cut. Hand saw will do job. Ill do special order 4 1" ones.


----------



## manmadecorals

fury165 said:


> Seeing That i pulled this out today, I thought I'd snap a pic of how. I roll


HOLY CRAP! This is just simply ridiculously AWESOME! I wish i had that type of hook up lol!

I love the neatness and organization of your setup!!

Question... do you actually use all of those tools? Which one do you find that you are using the most?



fury165 said:


> As for the clamp holder, that is just a solder station  I bought mine from active surplus for around 15.00 but I see kidder.ca has it for half that
> http://kidder.ca/education/tools/helping-hands-solder-station-cat-80-4852-00.html.


I will definitely get me one of those. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## fury165

manhtu said:


> HOLY CRAP! This is just simply ridiculously AWESOME! I wish i had that type of hook up lol!
> 
> I love the neatness and organization of your setup!!
> 
> Question... do you actually use all of those tools? Which one do you find that you are using the most?
> 
> I will definitely get me one of those. Thanks for the link!!


Thanks  the organization is out of necessity as I don't have a lot of space - Since that is my kitchen island, easy set up and tear down is the goal not to mention SAFETY. The island gets covered in very heavy "gauge" plastic bags pharmaceutical companies use to ship pills in bulk. LOL my wife calls it my operating table.

I don't use all the tools at once, but many of them are set up just in case. Like the scalpels... I have dozen or so and will set up a few with different disposable blades. (I will take a pic of the different blades and post a pic.) that way when I doing fine work I'm not fumbling to put a different size one on the handle when my gloves are covered with coral goo.

Edit:

As for what i use the most.. GLOVES lol. The ones I like are surgical gloves that are individually packaged. But tools I'd have to say, frag saw, scalpel, haemostats/tweezers and the small bone cutters.


----------



## manmadecorals

Hey Roger!

Look what i found for you on the website you linked. It is in relevance to what we were discussed yesterday for the frag racks. They are plastic coated which means waterproof and you can just cut off the handles  Also cheaper...

http://kidder.ca/super-magnet-2-pkg-cat-80-3550209.html


----------



## fury165

manhtu said:


> Hey Roger!
> 
> Look what i found for you on the website you linked. It is in relevance to what we were discussed yesterday for the frag racks. They are plastic coated which means waterproof and you can just cut off the handles  Also cheaper...
> 
> http://kidder.ca/super-magnet-2-pkg-cat-80-3550209.html


Hey cool find thanks


----------



## george

Where is the best place to get good tweezers?


----------



## manmadecorals

Hi George,

I saw Canada Corals use these when they were fragging zoas.

http://kidder.ca/plastic-tweezers.html


----------



## Mikeylikes

almost smelling a group buy somewhere  ....


----------



## george

Thanks Manhtu. They look cool. And cheap. So no more stainless steel?



manhtu said:


> Hi George,
> 
> I saw Canada Corals use these when they were fragging zoas.
> 
> http://kidder.ca/plastic-tweezers.html


----------



## manmadecorals

fury165 said:


> Seeing That i pulled this out today, I thought I'd snap a pic of how. I roll


I was also wondering where you purchased your Inland Reefkeeper Saw.


----------



## manmadecorals

Mikeylikes said:


> almost smelling a group buy somewhere  ....


LOL! If i can help a group of people find what they want for a better price, why not? 



george said:


> Thanks Manhtu. They look cool. And cheap. So no more stainless steel?


I already have a pair of Stainless Steel tweezers from my planted tank days


----------



## manmadecorals

Anyone use one of these instead of a scalpel?

http://canada.michaels.com/Scrapbooking-Knife-Set/C_sb3958,default,pd.html

http://canada.michaels.com/XACTO-X2000-KNIFE-CRANBERRY/C_sb3957,default,pd.html

http://canada.michaels.com/x-acto-z-knife/C_gc2491,default,pd.html


----------



## fury165

manhtu said:


> I was also wondering where you purchased your Inland Reefkeeper Saw.


From Flavio @ Advanced Reef Aquatics... But he tells me the latest version (black) has all kinds of problems and I don't think he will be carrying them anymore. He is carrying the Gryphon saw but it is lots more.


----------



## fury165

george said:


> Thanks Manhtu. They look cool. And cheap. So no more stainless steel?


CanadaCorals sells those.. AquaInspiration sells stainless steel tools

http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductlist.asp?PNAME=MT


----------



## 50seven

Boy. Compared to all these schmancy getups, my frag kit is more like a ******* doctor's bag... Rusty pliers, hammer, super glue, popsicle sticks, and bunch of rocks... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## des

Anyone offer fragging service?!


----------



## Bayinaung

des said:


> Anyone offer fragging service?!


guys with those pro sets (or ******* sets) step up!


----------



## Bayinaung

Mikeylikes said:


> almost smelling a group buy somewhere  ....


I'd be in on either BRS or Dr. Fosters:



















both run about $59, includes everything... saves running around to different stores.. what do you think?


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I'm pretty sure Canada Corals will allow you to use there Gryphon Wet Saw... but it would be good if you call first to verify.

I'm sure many here are more then happy to help with fragging.

Just let members know what you want to frag and then you might have some volunteers for the price of a frag lol...


----------



## fury165

aquatic_expressions said:


> I'm pretty sure Canada Corals will allow you to use there Gryphon Wet Saw... but it would be good if you call first to verify.
> 
> I'm sure many here are more then happy to help with fragging.
> 
> Just let members know what you want to frag and then you might have some volunteers for the price of a frag lol...


With all due respect, the guys at CC are great and always willing to help but it is a bit presumptuous to assume that is ok. They have a business to run and not hosting a frag co-op.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I don't believe it is presumptuous when I state that you should call them ahead of time to verify this. I also don't believe it is presumptuous when they advertised on this forum that they will allow members to use there saw.

I'm aware they are a business and as I wrote in my post



> "it would be good if you call first to verify."


----------



## fury165

I know what they posted, not sure that was in the spirit of their offer. Interpret it as you will and I will interpret it my way.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

fury165 said:


> I know what they posted, not sure that was in the spirit of their offer. Interpret it as you will and I will interpret it my way.


Lol alright... Anyways everybody Canada Corals is a business as Fury Stated not a Co-Op frag station... Please do not interpret it as I did... Call ahead to verify this information...

But as I stated I'm sure if you post what you want to frag I'm sure members that are not business will be more then happy to help a fellow member with fragging especially if payment is made through a frag


----------



## fury165

aquatic_expressions said:


> Lol alright... Anyways everybody Canada Corals is a business as Fury Stated not a Co-Op frag station... Please do not interpret it as I did... Call ahead to verify this information...
> 
> But as I stated I'm sure if you post what you want to frag I'm sure members that are not business will be more then happy to help a fellow member with fragging especially if payment is made through a frag


Are you offering your tools and services? Oh right you are a business.. Nevermind &#128540;


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Sure I would be more then willing to help anyone with zoas or palys or anything that bone crusher or scissors can handle


----------



## fury165

Anyways.. Back on topic. A few folks asked about the dental tools. I have asked my wife to see I any of the hygienists want to get rid of their surplus - can't promise anything but I will post up anything available and perhaps you guys can buy what you want out of the kits.


----------



## liz

manhtu said:


> Anyone use one of these instead of a scalpel?
> 
> http://canada.michaels.com/Scrapbooking-Knife-Set/C_sb3958,default,pd.html
> 
> http://canada.michaels.com/XACTO-X2000-KNIFE-CRANBERRY/C_sb3957,default,pd.html
> 
> http://canada.michaels.com/x-acto-z-knife/C_gc2491,default,pd.html


I use the third one in the list. Works ok and I don't use it very often as I have no need.


----------



## manmadecorals

Ok so it seems like instead of buying a tool kit. I would make my own.

Considering I already have several tools from my freshwater plant days. My kit seems to include:
A pair of stony corals cutter
A sharp knife
Frag Plugs
Glue
Tongs/Tweezers
Cutting Board with compartment
Safety Glasses
Latex Gloves

am i missing anything?


----------



## manmadecorals

liz said:


> I use the third one in the list. Works ok and I don't use it very often as I have no need.


So do you use the scalpel instead of that Xacto ?


----------



## liz

No, I use the Xacto - just the tip of it though. I don't have any softies to frag and that is why I never use it anymore.


----------



## manmadecorals

liz said:


> No, I use the Xacto - just the tip of it though. I don't have any softies to frag and that is why I never use it anymore.


Ah that makes sense... Everyone seem to be leaning towards a #3 scalpel... any reason why no.3? Because Xacto also has a #3 Knife.


----------



## manmadecorals

Just got this nice little kit in the mail today. Let's see how it does in the fragging department


----------



## des

manhtu said:


> Just got this nice little kit in the mail today. Let's see how it does in the fragging department


Cool man. Let us know how it goes.

Are the blades stainless steel? I guess it doesn't matter if you wipe them clean after each use.


----------

